# Eclipse RCP - Erstellungreihenfolge Plug-In und Fragmente



## Saxony (10. Aug 2009)

Hiho,

ich habe eine RCP Anwendung mit mehreren Fragmenten. Ein Fragment erzeugt im Hauptmenü einen zusätzlichen Eintrag. Starte ich unter Eclipse habe ich


```
File			Window
Eintrag1		Eintrag1
Eintrag2		Eintrag von Fragment
```

Sobald ich aber die Anwendung deploye und ausserhalb von Eclipse starte, scheint es das Fragment eher zu starten als die Anwendung selbst.


```
Window				File
Eintrag von Fragment		Eintrag1
Eintrag1			Eintrag2
```

Wieso erzeugt nun das Fragment eher seine Menüeintrage als vorher unter der IDE?
Kann man irgendwo die Erstellungsreihenfolge angeben?

bye Saxony


----------



## Saxony (13. Aug 2009)

Hat da keiner eine Idee wie man das einstellen/beheben kann ?


----------



## xerberuz (14. Aug 2009)

Ich hab das zwar nicht getestet - aber eigentlich müsstest du in der config.ini in deinem exportierten Projekt die Reihenfolge, mit der die Bundles gestartet werden, angeben können.


----------

